# The Humble Bee in the Apple Tree - Woodwind only



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi everybody,
here is a woodwind quintet with the usual horn replaced by bass clarinet. The tune is inspired by the events going on in my apple tree in these times.

Greetings


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fthe-humble-bee-in-the-apple-tree-woodwind-quintet


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice and very pleasant. The counterpoint keeps things interesting!


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks Ken for your comment. I am happy you liked it and that you noticed the counterpoint which I worked a lot with, even studied some theory...


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

I like this piece very much, thank you for sharing


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Ziggabea said:


> I like this piece very much, thank you for sharing


I appreciate your comment, thank you. Now the bees have left the tree but the tune brings back the spring emotions and their work was fruit-ful.


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

At some point you want it to get seriously wild!


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Sorry Ian, this is a calm and peaceful piece. Thanks for your feedback

If you want contrasts and wilderness, may I recommend this one:?


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fexploring-21st-century


----------

